# How many transit vehicles does your city have?



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm just curious of how many transit vehicles your city has. Please name the total number of all vehicles (buses, commuter trains, streetcars/trams, subways/LRT cars, ferrys, etc), as well as the total in each category. Also, name the number of routes if u know.

Halifax has 208 buses operating on 49 routes (46 normal, 3 express), as well as 3 ferries running on 2 routes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Transit_(Halifax)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

It is very difficult for Paris.
this list is imcomplete
vehicules in operation in 2004 2005

*RATP*

Bus (302 lines)
4,064 

Subway (16 lines)
3,553 Cars 688 Trains 

RER _RATP_ (2 lines)
1,124 Car 357 trains

Tramway (2 lines)
235 Cars 61 trains

*SNCF* Transilien 
RER and suburban train
(3 RER lines and "5 suburban lines" but it is not right because for the SNCF it is one or two lines per big stations in fact it is + 20 lines)
3,749 cars 662 trains
_the other number was irrealist but I found it in the official website of Transilien_

*Optile bus* (1372 lines)
3,980

*Paris* 
9,812 vehicules


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

here's a few stats for *London*:

*All sources are from Transport for London, unless stated.

*Bus*
6,800 Buses (Source) | 700 Routes 

*Tube* 
4070 Cars - 500 Trains (Source) / (Source) | 12 lines (not including branches)

*Docklands Light Railway*
94 Trains (Source) | 6 branches

*Trams*
24 (Source - Wikipedia) | 3 routes

*Cabs*
+ 20,000 (Source)

-------------------------------------------------------
*Urban and Suburban Heavy Rail (Overground)* - _incomplete_

400 'Southeastern' Trains (Source - Southeastern Official Website)

335 'South West Trains' (Source - South West Trains Official Website) 

300 'Southern' Trains (Source - Southern Official Website) 

166 'First Capital Connect' Trains (Source - First Capital Connect Official Website) 

74 'c2c' Trains (Source - c2c Official Website) [all electrostars]

73 'Thameslink' Trains (Source - Wikipedia)

67 'Silverlink' Trains (Source - Wikipedia)

14 'Heathrow Express' Trains (Source - Wikipedia)

9 Stanstead Express Trains (Source - Wikipedia)

8 Gatwick Express Trains (Source - Wikipedia)


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Situation in Milano:

Subway cars: 729 (3 lines)
Trams: 515 (20 lines)
Buses: 1517 (93 lines)
Radiobuses (something in between a bus and a taxi, used during the night): 81
Cable buses: 148 (3 lines)

Total: 2.990 (119 lines)

(Source: www.atm-mi.it)


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Situation in Berlin: 

Subway trains: 1288 (9 lines)
Trams: 600 (9 lines)
Buses: 1328 (196 lines)
Ferries: ??? (6 lines)


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^ Very interesting. Got any pictures of those "radiobuses"?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg 2005 (note, the numbers are for the whole tariff zone which covers around 8.700km², of which less than 1/10 is the actual city of Hamburg). 

Lines:

Bus: 634
Ferry: 8
Rapid Transit Rail: 27 (3 U-Bahn, 6 S-Bahn, 3 AKN-Bahn, the rest regional trains and other)

Vehicles:
Bus/Ferry: 1.920
Rapid Transit Rail: 1.636


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

@ Nouvellecosse:

Here is a picture of our radiobus. It works like this: you book a ride calling the company like a taxi, then the company send the route to the closest bus that can already have passengers on; so this bus continually changes his path to accomodate everybodies' need. It sounds quite messy, and I have no idea how they can make this work. I never took one, but I know people who did, and they say it's very comfortable a service.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Il_Milanese said:


> Situation in Milano:
> 
> Subway cars: 729 (3 lines)
> Trams: 515 (20 lines)
> ...


There is something to add...

First, Milan (differently from London and Paris) doesn't have a transport Authority for the metro area; you posted just Atm, Milan municipality proper authority, data.. it has very few suburban lines unfortunately

Suburban service is mostly diveded in a constellation of societies
Here the ones operating just in Milan province

_ AMTM (Corbetta) 
ATINOM (Magenta) 
ATMA (Cernusco) 
Caronte (Sesto San Giovanni) 
CTNM (Desio) 
GTM (Garbagnate) 
STIE (Milano) 
TPM (Monza) _

Approx they own 500 or 600 buses maybe (totally not sure of this last datus)

Then tram lines are 22

Last thing: we can add the passengers trains of FNM (Milan railways with an its own infrastructure), the ones of FS (national railways company) and Tilo (a Swiss rail company which works even in Lombardy: for istance it got trains in exercise on Milan S9 line)

Difficult to say how many transit vehicles there are definitely: too many subjects

We need a Transportation Authority... now!


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry Genius; I know I'm not much competent....


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

'Transport for London' is also just for the London 'municipality proper authority', not for the metro area. However, the suburban lines penetrate into the metro region.


----------



## trentthomson (Nov 4, 2005)

My region's transit authority, TransLink (Brisbane, Australia) operates:

~1,600 buses on 390 routes.
516 rail cars (which form 172 3-car sets) operating on 10 rail lines.
24 ferries: 12 catamaran and 12 monohull, operating on four routes along the Brisbane River. The monohulls are about to be decommissioned.

Trent.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Manchester has a number of different companies that run its buses etc. I'd say they are between 1,800-3,000 buses in and around manchester. I know one company has over 600 buses and there are 2 companies or more that are just as big if not bigger.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

SE9 said:


> 'Transport for London' is also just for the London 'municipality proper authority', not for the metro area. However, the suburban lines penetrate into the metro region.


Yes I know... the problem for city like Milan is that there is not the figure of Metro Area and it's municipality is too small even for its urban area

To compare properly with other cities like London, for istance, I just took as exemples bus transportation companies in Milan Province that is just a little bigger than London municipality


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Greater Seattle metro area transit stats

more than 2,000+ buses
1,000+ paratransit vans
26 ferries 
3 waterfront street cars (Seattle)
2 monorail trains (Seattle)


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

SE9 said:


> here's a few stats for *London*:


Don't forget the boats either. And do cabs count?


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

Poznan [Poland] ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznan

Bus: ( 53 day lines , Two special, 22 night lines )
DAF MB200 5 pcs.
Ikarus 260 10 pcs.
Ikarus 280 67 pcs.
Jelcz M11 32 pcs.
Jelcz M121M 1 pcs.
MAN NG 312 9 pcs.
MAN NG 313 8 pcs.
MAN NL 202/222 40 pcs.
MAN NL 223 14 pcs.
Neoplan N4009 22 pcs.
Neoplan N4016 32 pcs.
Neoplan N4020 19 pcs.
Solaris Urbino 12 23 pcs.
Solaris Urbino 18 12 pcs..
Zemun IK160P 0 pcs..
Ikarus 435 1 pcs..
Neoplan N4021 5 pcs.
Neoplan N116 1 pcs.
MAN NM 223/283 1 pcs..
MAN NG 272 10 pcs..
Jelcz M125M 7 pcs.
MAN Lion's City 10 pcs.
MAN 283LC 22 pcs
Solaris III U18 30 psc

Total : 355

Tram ( 18 day + one night lines )
102N/Na - 4 pcs.
105N/Na - 244 pcs.
105N/2 - 1 pcs.
1G/2G/3G - 15 pcs.
GT6 -12 pcs.
GT8 - 40 pcs.
Tatra RT6N - 10 pcs.
Siemens Combino - 14 pcs.

Total : 340


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Yes I know... the problem for city like Milan is that there is not the figure of Metro Area and it's municipality is too small even for its urban area
> 
> To compare properly with other cities like London, for istance, I just took as exemples bus transportation companies in Milan Province that is just a little bigger than London municipality


Ah, ok thanks for clearing that up.



sweek said:


> Don't forget the boats either. And do cabs count?


I'll add them right away


----------

